# koi fressen nicht viel



## santos (6. Mai 2011)

Hallo habe eine frage und zwar habe ich jetzt genau seit einer Woche meine koi im teich,doch Sie wollen einfach nicht fressen,kann es an der wassertemperatur von 14grqd liegen? Die beiden Grossen fressen nur zaghaft und die kleinen kommen garnicht. Bitte um Antworten. 
LG


----------



## Digicat (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: koi fressen nicht viel*

Servus

Mit welchem Futter fütterst du  und wieviel 

Hast du Wasserwerte bei der Hand 

Wann hast du den Teich befüllt und wann die Koi eingesetzt 

Uiii ... viele Fragen


----------



## Andi1104 (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: koi fressen nicht viel*

Vielleicht sind sie noch etwas schüchtern .
Ich habe mir auch 2 neue Koi's gekauft (beide etwa 15cm) der eine frisst schon fleißig mit der andere schwimmt sehr selten mit den anderen Kois mit.


----------



## santos (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: koi fressen nicht viel*

Also ich habe zuerst ein Futter vom Züchter mitbekommen, das spuckten Sie immer raus,dann habe ich mir vom Fachhandel mal Ki Ka Iba Koi Futter Wheatgerm
Fürniedrige Wassertemperaturen im Frühjahr und HerbstKi Ka Iba Wheatgerm wurdespeziell entwickelt für die Fütterung im Frühjahr und Herbst geholt,das fressen Sie zaghaft.

Das Wasser war 14tage drin ohne fischbesatz und dann kamen Sie erst,Wasserwerte habe ich jetzt nicht grade da habe es aber auch nur mit teststreifen getestet. Aber Pi mal Daumen ph 7,5,nitrit 0 sonst weiss ich nimmer. Wieso?


----------



## Digicat (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: koi fressen nicht viel*



> Aber Pi mal Daumen ph 7,5,nitrit 0 sonst weiss ich nimmer. Wieso?



Pi mal Daumen gibt es nicht ... entweder oder  .. bei Koihaltung ein Muß ....

Sorry, aber aus dem Thread und deiner jetzigen Frage nach Futter besteht ein direkter zusammenhang ... 

Wenn der Filter für 50.000 Liter sein soll .... fresse ich einen Besen 
Lt. Firmenangabe vielleicht, kannst aber locker halbieren ... Koi sind schon was spezielles 

Verbessere die Haltungsbedingungen, dann werden deine Koi auch Futter annehmen ...

Du fütterst mit Sinkfutter (=Wheatgerm) ... wie siehst du das sie fressen


----------



## santos (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: koi fressen nicht viel*

Die koi haben bei meiner lebensgefährtin gut gefressen,vlt waren Sie echt nur schüchtern.
Ich kann bis auf den Boden sehen also kann ich doch sehen ob Sie fressen oder nicht.für mich ist es ein Hobby und sonst nichts.


----------



## santos (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: koi fressen nicht viel*

Ich werde es im Auge behalten mit der filtermenge,denn dieser Filter ist für koibesatz bis 20.000 l und der andere für 15.000l also zusammen ausreichend


----------



## Sveni (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: koi fressen nicht viel*

Hallo Santos,

Wasserwerte sind bei Koi-Haltung schon extrem wichtig.
Ich lasse 14-tätig bei meinem Fachgeschäft testen. Ist schon fast ´ne Stammtischrunde geworden. (Nur ohne Bier)

Zum Thema:
Koi´s lieben die wärmeren Wassertemperaturen. Alles was weit über die 10°C geht, hebt auch ihren Appetit. Ich füttere derzeit nur einmal abends. Gib ihnen noch etwas Zeit um sich zu einzuleben. Fische sind ja auch nur Menschen!!!

Grüße
Sveni


----------

